# Surf Fishing Folly Beach, SC



## sacain (Feb 27, 2011)

I will staying at Folly Beach next week (March 5-11) and was wanting to try my luck surf fishing, since I'll be staying at an oceanfront house. 

But, I don't have that much experience surf fishing, I'm mainly a freshwater guy. Would I have much luck catching any redfish? I'm really just looking to have a line in the water while I'm on vacation, but I'm not sure what set-up to use, what's biting, bait to use, etc. 

I'm also from NC and have a sportsman license here. Can I just buy a week-long fishing license? I'll take a look at the SC wildlife website to see what I can find. rnrnAny info/guidance is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mhebbard (Aug 15, 2010)

Depending on where @ folly you are staying, the people traffic can be pretty heavy. They will walk in your line (even if it is cajun red or hi-vis yellow) and throw the football where you are fishing etc etc. If you want to catch anything, go early or stay late. As far as tackle, most folks surf fish with a fishfinder rig and cut mullet or shrimp. Alternatively, a double hook bottom rig will do good if the whiting etc are out.. they will be little though.

Good luck!


----------

